# ANY news for plastic Grey Knights?



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been reading about so many rumours lately,about new space marines models,new rules,etc. etc.

but what I've been wondering is when is Games Workshop going to come out with plastic grey knights?

or Forge World with a Grey Knight box set or upgrade sprue...

the current grey knights are good for collecting,but with so little variety with the models....I don't want to play as them if every 6 guys looks the same


----------



## virpul (Feb 7, 2008)

I would assume that GW will not be coming out with plastic models until they look at reworking the codex. And as for the Jervis said at gamesday canada that they were going to be near the very end of the reworking cycle. I do have to agree that it would be alot better to have some control on how your figures looked but there is not much we can do for now unless you like to convert alot.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

damn! i want plastic grey knights!!!!!


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

If they are going to give us less competative rules/ no armory, i think i want the current models.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as we're wishing, where are our plastic Sisters of Battle?

Why is the Tyranid Hive Tyrant metal?


And so forth.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

i like metal, it can be used as paperweights.


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

it's only a matter of time before they plasticize grey knights and sisters, just be patient.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Games Workshop has openly admitted that they want to eventually make their entire line plastic. However, that's not a realistic goal until manufacturing technology has improved a bit more. They're also expanding into "collector's range" models-- things you can direct order if you want, that sort of bridge the gap between Forge World and GW models-- they're generally better sculpts than what GW releases, but you have to go out of your way to get them. 

The thing about Grey Knights is that they never should've been made into an army. Their rules needed to go somewhere, yes, but if there's a daemonic incursion on the level that you'd have more than five Grey Knights present, you've got a really big problem on your hands-- one that would probably take place in an Apocalypse battle. Leaving them in pewter isn't the tragedy that leaving Sisters in pewter is, since most people only are going to buy one or two boxes of Grey Knights-- a total of ten models.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Games Workshop has openly admitted that they want to eventually make their entire line plastic. However, that's not a realistic goal until manufacturing technology has improved a bit more. They're also expanding into "collector's range" models-- things you can direct order if you want, that sort of bridge the gap between Forge World and GW models-- they're generally better sculpts than what GW releases, but you have to go out of your way to get them.
> 
> The thing about Grey Knights is that they never should've been made into an army. Their rules needed to go somewhere, yes, but if there's a daemonic incursion on the level that you'd have more than five Grey Knights present, you've got a really big problem on your hands-- one that would probably take place in an Apocalypse battle. Leaving them in pewter isn't the tragedy that leaving Sisters in pewter is, since most people only are going to buy one or two boxes of Grey Knights-- a total of ten models.


I totaly agree with you every time i have faced them i have beaten them. I think they are better as a support force than a full army.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not that they're a bad army-- they just take some finesse. It's just not really that fluffy to have 50 Grey Knights running around barring eight Bloodthirsters pouring out of a warp breach.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I think plastics and FW Grey Knights would be fantastic k:
However, I like the challenge of converting metal models...It was fun with the SOB and continues to be with the GKs.
Who knows maybe I am a glutton for punishment.
I agree that the Gks are primarily a support army, but I like the imagery of Apoc scale Daemon infestations being resisted by heavily outnumbered Grey Knights.....but again maybe I am a glutton for punishment. :grin:


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

Nah, it's not just you. There is something almost romantic about playing a squad of grey knights who are so hopelessly outnumbered that it is no longer a matter of "if" but "when" and "how".

Matter of fact, I just picked up another squad of termies and a few more GK in power armour to fill out my units for exactly such a battle.


----------



## chris b (Jun 26, 2008)

I know of 2 players that play pure GK list and are really good .The GK are one of the coollest armies and being hard to win with shouldnt be a reason not to pick them.I would have but my son got there first,dam


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Aren't stormtroopers, the other troop choice of both armies metal as well?? if they are then they're absolutely crap.... Every army should have at least 1 plastic troop choice..... every other army has.....


----------



## War-smith Steveo (Jun 13, 2008)

im sure you can have some normal space marines with them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

War-smith Steveo said:


> im sure you can have some normal space marines with them.


Only if you're playing a Space Marine army and allying Grey Knights into it. You can take Imperial Guard alongside Grey Knights though.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im agreeing that sisters deserve teh plastics more than GK do. sisters are more or less a workable army on their own. GK are not.

i think id rather have them in pewter - atm they can be far more ornate and detailed, and are still in a decent number of poses. the only argument against atm is the time it takes to stuck the arm to the body!


----------



## chris b (Jun 26, 2008)

GK are a workable army they just need more thought ,the only down side to GK is tank hunting at long range but you do not play GK to sit back and shoot ,you play them because they are cool and just look at them termis good or what!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Plastic GK would make the army more affordable and thus open it up to a wider audience of people, a good solid investment from an economic standpoint. (I am fully fluent in GWish:mrgreen


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Only if you're playing a Space Marine army and allying Grey Knights into it. You can take Imperial Guard alongside Grey Knights though.


You can add Tactical Marines to a Daemonhunter's army, as well as Scouts, Land Speeders, Predators (maybe another choice or two) in the same way you would add Guard Platoons, Armoured Fist Divisions, Sentinels and Leman Russ to your army.

However, you have to take two of the Troop Choices before you can starting including the Fast Attack/Heavy Support Choices - and as per usual, you have to fill in the Compulsory HQ & two Troop Choices from the Daemonhunter list.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

from what i can see, grey knights have their advantages, since to even shoot at them you have to roll 3d6 x 3 which would result anywhere between 9 and 54, so the grey knights could be saved by the enemy not being able to shoot them. Then of coarse they are all fearless and once they get into melee range they will always have +1 attacks aside from the turn they charge in, in which they still get a +1 from the charge.

so 11 attacks a turn from a basic troop squad of 5... not bad huh?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

grey knights are amazing, there's just never enough of them. they cost as much as 2-1/2 marines points wise.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

I know cadian. thats the biggest problem with them.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

maybe if they made them cheaper, but also made them a 0-1 choice for imperium armies, like deathwatch killteams?


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

good idea.as i see it, the only way to use greyknights is deep striking with them. though they might last a little longer with the new run ability.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't think so, because they are essentially regular marines when you deepstrike them. Where they really thrive is CC.


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

You have to close fast in order to really have a chance and if you do its usually a slaughter. Now with that being said I don't know how 5th Ed is going to affect them. More reliable teleport rules, running and having to hold objectives with troop types... It might become a viable tactic to deep strike the enemies troops in objective based games. GK should make short work of any Troop type in the game. /shrug


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool, I'm not the only one in here who use allied daemonhunters
with space marine or imperial guard armies :grin:. I wonder can
you use allied daemonhunter and witchhunters on 5th edition?


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought marines and grey knights couldn't be used in the same army together? Or was I just hallucinating when I scanned the codex?


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

Can't mix Marines, GK AND IG. It's GK and one or the other.


----------



## Volrath8754 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am really hoping that in 2010 or so the inquision will get its new codex and they do grey knights the right way. An uber elite force not an army in and of themselves. As of right now the only thing that makes them all that good against the current chaos deamons is that their special weapons can ignore invonerable saves but most of the Deamon armys run tons of feel no pain and their is simply no way around that... 
And just to clarify you CAN NOT take marines of any kind in an DH army that includes a single Grey Knight. However you can induct Grey Knights into a space marine army... After all why in the world would GKs ever call the marines for backup against a force that would corrupt them to the point that even if they won they would half to be "Cleansed."


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

AzraelJahannam said:


> I thought marines and grey knights couldn't be used in the same army together? Or was I just hallucinating when I scanned the codex?


That's my mistake then; I was just going by what my friend plays, but I haven't checked the rule myself. I'll hopefully be picking up a DH codex of my own, so I'll shut my mouth until then. :biggrin:


----------

